# Looking for a Remington Model 1100 in 16 gauge



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If anyone hears about a Remington 1100 in 16 gauge for sale or just the barrel for that gun please let me know. I have one that's 50 years old and is a cherished possession but I don't want to put steel shot through my original barrel for it. Ideally I would like a barrel with screw in chokes but am willing to consider purchasing a whole used gun in order to get a barrel.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have been thinking maybe I could do the same with my Savage 16 auto model 755 its only 60 years old. Shoots lead great, but am afraid to put steel in it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I had an older 870 with a full choke and was faced with the same problem. I had a smith simply open it slightly to improved modified choke. It now can handle lead with near full choke patterns and also safely handle steel with normal full choke patterns. The gun looks, shoots and feels original. I am well pleased with the results.
Here is the info for a very good shotgun smith here in the Salt Lake area. www.mcknightsgunsmithing.net


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I had an older 870 with a full choke and was faced with the same problem. I had a smith simply open it slightly to improved modified choke. It now can handle lead with near full choke patterns and also safely handle steel with normal full choke patterns. The gun looks, shoots and feels original. I am well pleased with the results.
> Here is the info for a very good shotgun smith here in the Salt Lake area. www.mcknightsgunsmithing.net


Yep I know McKnight I use him for all my shotty needs. Mine is actually ok to shoot steel thru because it's a modified choke already but I just can't make myself to it to my original barrel.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

with modern buffered ammo now days your 16g would eat steel shot with no problem. Use and enjoy. Not that I am suggesting this, but I have an 870 12g...not the one I had modified...that had a 30" full choke barrel (didn't all the old ones come that way). A friend of mine stuck his barrel in the mud and ruptured the first 4 inches of his barrel. I bought the barrel off him and had a smith trim it to 24" and install tubes. To this day it is by far my most favorite, go-to shotgun.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

These guys say they have a replacement barrel in stock.

http://www.barrelexchange.com/srch_1.cfm?manuf=Remington&ga=16+ga.&Submit=Search


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy H*** $400 bucks. I think I'll start watching the shops for old 16's, there's money to be made just selling the barrels


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packout said:


> These guys say they have a replacement barrel in stock.
> 
> http://www.barrelexchange.com/srch_1.cfm?manuf=Remington&ga=16+ga.&Submit=Search


Yeah that's why I am considering a full gun, that's redonkulous for a barrel only. I remember when he had those for half that price a couple of years ago.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> with modern buffered ammo now days your 16g would eat steel shot with no problem. Use and enjoy. Not that I am suggesting this, but I have an 870 12g...not the one I had modified...that had a 30" full choke barrel (didn't all the old ones come that way). A friend of mine stuck his barrel in the mud and ruptured the first 4 inches of his barrel. I bought the barrel off him and had a smith trim it to 24" and install tubes. To this day it is by far my most favorite, go-to shotgun.


I know it will take the steel shot with being modified but I just can't make myself do it to my original barrel.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess what I was suggesting is that you may look for a damaged barrel and let Karl do his stuff. Try asking gunsmiths for damaged barrels, should be a lot cheaper even after being re-worked.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Great idea. Never thought of that!!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

There are 3 of them listed on the site below:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Semi-Auto-Shotguns/BI.aspx?Keywords=remington+1100&g=300003

Thank goodness Les Miles is safe for one more year, that guy is a class act! Geaux Tigers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> There are 3 of them listed on the site below:
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Semi-Auto-Shotguns/BI.aspx?Keywords=remington+1100&g=300003
> 
> Thank goodness Les Miles is safe for one more year, that guy is a class act! Geaux Tigers.


Thanks CPA, I am going to watch that new one...not a bad deal with no reserve...brand new in box...Yikes I hope it stays low....but I bet it ends up going for over 600


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Up to 782 with nearly 5 days to go. I didn't need one THAT bad. Gulp


----------

